# Kestrel Sim 180 Rotary Polisher



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Hiya Guys, totally new to the polishing bit, saw the Kestrel Sim 180 Rotary Polisher for sale at £70 plus the p&p thought it looked a good deal, has anybody got any dealings with this or can you recommend a polisher about the same cost just to get on my feet before i sell the house, cat, dog and put the wife on the game to go up a few leagues !!! 8) 8)


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Steve, how are you doing, i read a topic earlier today about polishing for the first time, heres the link, it looks like a dual action polisher is better for the beginer, www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=169569
good luck


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

davelincs said:


> Hi Steve, how are you doing, i read a topic earlier today about polishing for the first time, heres the link, it looks like a dual action polisher is better for the beginer, viewtopic.php?f=31&t=169569
> good luck


Doing good buddy !! hows the kenwood !!! thought it was time to stop breaking my arms and let a machine do the job !!! but need to get something that isn't going to cock the paintwork up !! so thought I'd start at the beginners end !!! 8)


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi Steve, I think i am going to take the plunge with a DA, cleanyourcar.co.uk do a DAS6 for around 90 of our special pounds, I have also found the megs G220 for about 110 on a site called shinearama.co.uk. You can also get various kits with either Megs or Sonus or Menzerna compounds and pads. I think I will practice on the daughters car first, that's black and scratched to buggery


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

meguires is now £99 on one site but i have just bought the das6-pro

heres the link

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing ... d_675.html


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

The Kestrel is a great machine at a top price.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Have took the plunge and ordered the megs kit for hard paint from polished bliss, bring it on


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

forest said:


> Have took the plunge and ordered the megs kit for hard paint from polished bliss, bring it on


Just don't forget to start with the least abrasive pad and polish first. Just because most say Audi paint is hard, which in general it is, it doesn't mean that yours will be too, paint hardness can vary, even on the same model of same year..

Work your polish, and take your time..

If you don't work your polish properly, it will result in holograming..

Get yourself a soft pad and finishing polish, which will give a sharper finish, and take any marring your may of caused using a heavy cut pad..

Hope that helps a little..


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

forest said:


> Have took the plunge and ordered the megs kit for hard paint from polished bliss, bring it on


Where from, how much, link please gorgeous !!!!! 8)


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

dooka said:


> forest said:
> 
> 
> > Have took the plunge and ordered the megs kit for hard paint from polished bliss, bring it on
> ...


Thanks for the advice buddy, I will be doing a fair bit of reading and will practice on the daughters car first as it will be a new experience, I may be asking for further advice once I start, it does seem like it's worth being cautious until you gain some experience. Thanks again for the advice


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

bozzy96 said:


> forest said:
> 
> 
> > Have took the plunge and ordered the megs kit for hard paint from polished bliss, bring it on
> ...


Here you go Steve

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog ... erZG220HP0

Decided to try some of the Poorboys Black Hole as well, seems to go down well on here, will let you know I get on


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

I've had the Sim180 for a couple of years now and it's a great machine for the money. I had a DA for a couple of years before that (a Porter Cable). A DA is safer for beginners but rotary's aren't as scary they are made out. There's loads of info on how to use on detailingworld.co.uk as well as videos on Youtube. Having an old panel to practice on before you move on to your pride and joy is also a good idea.


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

I would suggest you head over the Detailing World and read the Rotary Polishing Guide...


----------

